# Monteverdi. What is this technique called?



## Vinyl (Jan 22, 2014)

Listening to Monteverdi's "Un concert spirituel", I've noticed on several occasions that the singers, particularly towards the end of a phrase, do something I haven't heard (or noticed) much before. It's not a trill, but it has a related effect. The singer repeats the same tone very fast. Like a trill, only with no change in pitch. For instance, at the end of the second line in the Salve O Regina, the soprano does this. 
It sounds difficult, and not every attempt is "pretty", but some are, and it is a notable effect/technique. 

What is it? Who else uses it, and why?

(I'm infinitely curious, if this isn't clear by now...)


----------



## Eschbeg (Jul 25, 2012)

Vinyl said:


> Like a trill, only with no change in pitch.


Tremolo sounds closer to what you are describing.


----------



## ahammel (Oct 10, 2012)

Eschbeg said:


> Tremolo sounds closer to what you are describing.


And Monteverdi was one of the first composers to call for tremolo played by stringed instruments in that one madrigal about a battle that I can't remember the name of just now.


----------



## Vinyl (Jan 22, 2014)

OK, tremolo sounds better, but the notes are cut off, though. It's not a continuous oscillation between loud and soft, but rather a machine-gun succession of notes.

Thanks, btw.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

It is sometimes referred to as "the goat thrill".


----------



## Vinyl (Jan 22, 2014)

I can see why! Haha. 
I read up, and my interpretation of the term 'tremolo' was indeed limited. 
Thanks.


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

ahammel said:


> And Monteverdi was one of the first composers to call for tremolo played by stringed instruments in that one madrigal about a battle that I can't remember the name of just now.


Battle of Tancred and Clorinda?


----------



## BaronScarpia (Apr 2, 2014)

It's a beautiful technique. I've often wondered what it's called - I believe it's a sort of slow tremolo?

Edit: Just looked it up, and yes, it is a form of tremolo called a 'Monteverdi trill' (funnily enough). It was invented by him for his opera scene Il combattimento di Tancredi e Clorinda as part of something called the stile concitato (the 'agitated style'), a method of conveying the characters' anger.


----------

